# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: دلفی 2011 اومده ؟

## Elnaz.Etedali

سلام من دلفی 2010 را از این سایت خریدم ، 2011 نیومده ؟

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

نه مثل اینکه فروشگاه سایت هم تخته شده !

اگر ADSL دارید راحت می تونید دانلود کنید

----------


## Elnaz.Etedali

مگه اومده که دانلود کنم ؟

----------


## Felony

> مگه اومده که دانلود کنم ؟


 این همه وقت خواب بودی ؟ Delphi XE ...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

حجمش حدود 4 گیگ است. اگه خواستی من دارمش...

----------


## Elnaz.Etedali

Delphi XE چیه ؟!
من 2010 رو از همین سایت خریدم ، این Delphi XE نسخه کامل هست ؟! همونی که میگفتن روی چندتا سیستم عامل میشه برنامه نوشت باهاش ؟ یک پروژه جدید دارم میخوام بدونم اگه 2011 اومده که با اون بنویسم ، درضمن شنیدم 2011 را میشه از نظر ظاهری شبیه به دلفی 7 درآورد !!!

----------


## Felony

> Delphi XE چیه ؟!
> من 2010 رو از همین سایت خریدم ، این Delphi XE نسخه کامل هست ؟! همونی که میگفتن روی چندتا سیستم عامل میشه برنامه نوشت باهاش ؟ یک پروژه جدید دارم میخوام بدونم اگه 2011 اومده که با اون بنویسم ، درضمن شنیدم 2011 را میشه از نظر ظاهری شبیه به دلفی 7 درآورد !!!


 بله نسخه کامل هست ولی برای چند سیستم عامل نمیشه برنامه نوشت ، Embarcadero بد قولی کرد و تو این نسخه Roadmap رو تغییر داد و پشتیبانی از چند سیستم عامل و 64 بیتی رو به نسخه های بعدی موکول کرد ؛ از نظر ظاهر همون دلفی 2010 رو هم میتونید به شکل دلفی 7 دربیارید ؛ الان دلفی رو سیستمی که باهاش کار میکنم نیست ولی تا جایی که یادمه باید از منو View گزینه Desktop تغییرات رو اعمال میکردید .

----------


## Elnaz.Etedali

خوب یعنی دلفی 2011 که میگفتن همینه ؟ همین Delphi XE  ? منتظر نسخه دیگه ای با نام دلفی 2011 نباید بود ؟

----------


## Felony

> خوب یعنی دلفی 2011 که میگفتن همینه ؟ همین Delphi XE  ? منتظر نسخه دیگه ای با نام دلفی 2011 نباید بود ؟


بله ، Delphi XE همون 2011 هستش ؛ قبلا در مورد دلیل تغییر شیوه نامگذاری دلفی تو سایت توضیحاتی ارائه شده ...

----------


## Elnaz.Etedali

مرسی خوب یعنی این دلفی XE میتونه جایگزین دلفی 2010 که خریدم باشه ؟ برنامه هام را میتونم به اون بدون مشکل انتقال بدم ؟ اگر آره و اگر کرک میشه (جوری که بشه آپدیت کرد) لینک دانلود نسخه کامل را بدید بی زحمت

----------


## Felony

> مرسی خوب یعنی این دلفی XE میتونه جایگزین دلفی 2010 که خریدم باشه ؟ برنامه هام را میتونم به اون بدون مشکل انتقال بدم ؟ اگر آره و اگر کرک میشه (جوری که بشه آپدیت کرد) لینک دانلود نسخه کامل را بدید بی زحمت


اگر از کامپوننت خاصی استفاده نکردید میتونه گزینه مناسبی باشه ، اگر از کامپوننت های خاصی تو پروژه هاتون استفاده میکنید باید نسخه XE رو پیدا کنید یا اگر متن باز  هستن خودتون با XE سازگارشون کنید ، در مورد نسخه کامل هم که فعالیت Warez در این سایت ممنوع هست ، با کمی گشت زدن میتونی کرکش رو پیدا کنی .

----------

